# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Bu Acı Unutulmaz...

## veli

AZER.jpg
AZERBAYCAN'da kanlı "19 Ocak " olayları, üzerinden 23 yıl geçmesine rağmen, halen tazeliğini koruyor. 1990 yılında 19 Ocak'ı 20 Ocak'a bağlayan gecede, dönemin Sovyetler Birliği Başkanı Mihail Gorbaçov'un emriyle Sovyet ordusunun tankları, Bakü sokaklarında bağımsızlık yürüyüşü yapan kalabalığın üzerine ateş açmıştı. Tankların müdahalesi sonucu aralarında kadın ve çocukların da olduğu 137 kişi hayatını kaybetmiş,700'den fazla insan ise yaralanmıştı.

20 Ocak katliamı anılıyor 　
Azerbaycan, 20 Ocak şehitleri için ağlıyor. Azerbaycan, Rus askerleri tarafından bundan 23 yıl önce Azerbeycan halkına yönelik gerçekleştirilen ve yüzlerce masum insanın ölümüyle sonuçlanan 20 Ocak Rus vahşetini ülke genelinde ilan edilen yasla anıyor. 

　
23 yıl önce, Rus tanklarının Budapeşte ve Prag'dan sonra girdiği son kent Bakü'de, bağımsızlık isteyen Azerbeycan Türk'ü katliama uğramıştı. Rus resmi rakamlarına göre 137, gayrı resmi rakamlara göre ise yüzlerce kişinin tank ateşiyle hayatını kaybettiği bu katliam, bağımsızlık ateşinin daha da artmasına sebep olmuş ve bir süre sonra da Azerbaycan bağımsızlığını ilan etmişti. 
　
Azerbeycan, bugün katliamın 23. yılında, katledilen yüzlerce Azerbaycan Türk'ü için ağladı. Azerbaycanlılar, her yıl 20 Ocak günü, Rus tanklarının ateşi altında kaybedilen insanlar için anma törenleri düzenliyor. Tankların insanların üzerinden yürüdüğü cadde ve sokaklar sa karanfillerle süsleniyor. 
　
Hayatını kaybedenlerin cenazelerinin defnedildiği ve bugün Şehitler Hıyabanı olarak adlandırılan mezarlık, Azerbaycan halkının en çok ziyaret ettiği mekanlardan biri. 
　
Bugün de yüzbinlerce kişi, önce Azatlık Meydanı'nda toplandı daha sonra da bağımsızlık fitilinin ateşlendiği katliamda hayatını kaybedenlerin yattığı Şehitler Hıyabanı'nı ziyaret etti. 
　
ADIM ADIM KATLİAM
Azerbaycan'da bağımsızlık hareketi, 1988 yılında Ermenilerin Dağlık Karabağ üzerinde hak iddia etmeye başlamasıyla sokaklara çıkmış, protesto eylemlerinde bağımsız Azerbaycan'ın üç renkli bayrağı dalgalanmaya başlamıştı. 
Sovyetler Birliği aleyhine sloganlar atılan ve her kesimden Azeri'nin bağımsızlık istediğini açık birşekilde dile getirmeye başladığı bu eylemlere ilk müdahale 1989'da gerçekleşti. Bakü'ye giren Rus ordusu, bağımsızlık isteklerini engellemek için olağanüstü hal ilan etti. 

Ancak Moskova'nın bu tutumu gösterileri engelleyemedi. 1989'da kansız bir müdahale gerçekleştiren Rus ordusu, 1990 yılının Ocak ayında ise saldırı emri aldı. 
　
Bakü'nün tüm giriş noktalarında, Rus tanklarının önünü kesen Azeriler'in üzerine ateş açıldı, Hazar Denizi'ndeki Rus donanmasından şehre bombalar yağdırıldı. Şehre giren askerler yüzlerce insanı katletti, binlerce Azeri yaralandı. Rus tankları, bağımsızlık eylemlerinin merkezi sayılan Azatlık Meydanı'nda önüne gelen her şeyi imha etti. Ülkede tekrar olağanüstü hal ilan edildi, binlerce bağımsızlık yanlısı Azeri tutuklandı. 
　
Yaşanan bu katliamdan iki gün sonra Bakü'de düzenlenen cenaze törenine ise tam bir buçuk milyon Azeri katıldı. Azerbaycan tarihinin en önemli olaylarından biri sayılan 20 Ocak katliamını gerçekleştiren Rus ordusu daha sonra da, Dağlık Karabağ'da Ermenilere destek vererek Ermeni işgaline yardım etti. 
　

Azatlık Meydanı kana bulandı
Azerbaycan Kültür Merkezi Derneği Başkanı Cemal Mehmethanoğlu, dünyanın gözu önünde, Rus ordusunun 20 ocak (yanvar) 1990 günü Azerbaycan halkına yaptığı zulüm ve katliamı protesto ettiklerini söyledi.

Mehmethanoğlu şunları söyledi:
"Azerbaycan halkının tarihine Kanlı Yanvar Faciası (Kanlı Ocak Faciası) gibi dahil olmuş 20 Ocak 1990 tarihli olayların üzerinden 23 yıl geçiyor. 23 yıl önce Azerbaycan halkının kaderinde kötü ve korkulu günler yaşanıyordu. Halk saldırıya uğramış, suçsuz insanlar kurşuna dizilmiş, tankların altında ezilmişti. 

Ama 20 Ocak, Azerbaycan halkının tarihinde, sadece ağıt ve acı ile hatırlanacak gün değil. 20 Ocak hem de halkımızın şan ve şeref günüdür. O gün caddeleri boyamış al şehit kanları bir anlamda milli ülkümüzün uyanan güneşinin kırmızı şafağını simgeliyordu. Halkımız o gün üstüne saldıran dehşet verici kabusa, Sovyet ordusunun korkunç saldırısına karşı göğsünü siper etmeği, kendi kimliğini ve metanetini ispat ettirmeği başardı. 1990 yılının 20 Ocağı Azerbaycan'ın bağımsızlık ve istiklal yolunun ilk şehitlik zirvesiydi. Sovyet Ordusu'nun çok sayılı birliklerinin, özel harekat birliklerinin ve içişleri bakanlığına bağlı birliklerin ermeni militanlarla işbirliği yaparak Bakü'ye saldırısı gaddarlık ve görülmemiş vahşetle takip edildi. 

Rus ordusu ve Ermeni işbirlikçileri ile T-72,80 ve BMP-3 Tankları " udar " kodu ile, 19-20 Ocak 1990 gece yarısı Bakü sokaklarına büyük bir gürültü ile girerken, her şeyden habersiz masum Azerbaycan Türk'leri uykularından fırlayıp, Rus Silahlı kuvvetlerine karşı, sopalarla baltalarla karşı koydular. Ruslar 35 bin kişilik ağır zırhlılarla donatılmış " alfa " birlikleri ve " DTK-a " diye isimlendirilen, tahribat eğitimli askerlerle hücuma geçmişti. Ve tarihin en büyük facialarından biri yaşandı Bakü Azatlık Meydanın da... İki gün süren, kadın, çocuk ve yaşlıların çoğunlukta olduğu bir katliam ile uygulanan soykırımını, dünya ülkeleri film gibi seyrederken adeta dilini yutmuştu...
　
Cihan pehlivanlığına soyunan ABD,O tarihte el altından Rusya'ya yol veriyor, karşılığında Irak operasyonu için tasdik ve tasvip sözü alıyordu. Yaralı bir hayvan için helikopter kaldıran Avrupa ülkeleri, Bakü de tanklar altında yüzlerce sivil Türk can verirken, Rusları cesaretlendiren bir siyaset sergiliyordu. Fakat 20 Yanvar günü verilen canların her biri Hürriyet bayrağının yükselmesine kaide oldular.
Azerbaycan'da bağımsızlık için hep bir ağızdan çıkan tek bir ses vardı ya istiklal ya olum, " vatan sağ olsun " sesleriydi..
Bir saat içerisinde 170 Azerbaycan Türk'ü hayatını kaybederken, binden fazla kardeşimiz de ağır yaralar almıştı. Abşeron " kan denizi " oldu ama Rus'lar da bu denizde boğulup giderken, Azerbaycan bu kanlı Yanvar hadisesinden sonra, hürriyetini ilan edecekti...
Canlarını Vatan ve Milletinin bağımsızlığı, istiklali icin severek veren Aziz şehitlerimizi rahmet ve minnetle anıyor, gazilerimizi şükranla yad ediyoruz"

----------

